# Anyone have a steel leg trap i can borrow a couple days?



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Five dead chickens in two nights. They dig tunnels to get in the coop. I bought a live trap and caught the neighbors stupid cat last night. I'm thinking a steel leg trap by where they tunnel in would catch him. Anybody got one I can borrow for a night or two? All the free raccoon meat you want!

Or if anyone has any other ideas to stop him I'm all ears.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Night ops with a 1200fps airgun to the ear will do the trick. ***** are not bothered by green or red light from what I can tell.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Tough call, I'd hold off on the steel leg trap if you caught the neighbors cat already. That vet bill would be bad if you broke the cats leg. Use that live catch with peanut butter on the pressure plate as bait, it's never failed me.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Just continue to use the box trap...if its a cat shake him up real good in the trap spray water hose and wet him real good, he won't wanna get back in that trap for awhile...if you catch raccoons relocate them to orangebeach28 neighborhood lol..


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

oysterman said:


> *Just continue to use the box trap...if its a cat shake him up real good in the trap spray water hose and wet him real good, he won't wanna get back in that trap for awhile*...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I have some steel traps that we use to use when we were kids for trapping raccoons. I don't use them any more mainly because they don't discriminate and secondly because even for the target animal the effects are pretty gruesome unless you get to them right away. I guess I'm just getting soft as I get older..


----------



## kman (Feb 9, 2008)

Raccoons should not be handled by inexperienced individuals because of the risk of rabies infection. It is lawful for landowners to humanely destroy (take) or live-trap nuisance raccoons without a permit from the FWC as long as approved methods are used to take or trap the animals. Neither steel traps or a gun and light can be used without a permit.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

kman said:


> Raccoons should not be handled by inexperienced individuals because of the risk of rabies infection. It is lawful for landowners to humanely destroy (take) or live-trap nuisance raccoons without a permit from the FWC as long as approved methods are used to take or trap the animals. Neither steel traps or* a gun and light can be used without a permit.*


Umm, then why does FWC state the following for Racoons? No permit needed to shoot a **** with a gun and light. 

Hunting raccoons or opossums at night is allowed, but only .22­-caliber rimfire firearms (other than .22-mag­nums) or single-shot .410-gauge shotguns (using shot not larger than size 6) may be used. Hunting raccoons or opossums by displaying or using lights from moving vehicles, vessels or animals is prohibited. It is illegal to transport wild-trapped live raccoons within, into or from the state, except by FWC permit or authorization.
*Bag Limit:* No limits on any species


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Traps*

Peanut butter or bannanas,fox pee may help .careful how you hold fox ! Maxfold


----------



## kman (Feb 9, 2008)

I love how Telum Pisces and I can both go to the FWC website and copy and paste something on raccoons that contradicts itself. I was mainly emphasizing on the prohibited use of a steel leg trap without a permit.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I appreciate the info, but it is a raccoon killing my livestock on my property. I will boil him alive if I want to, I'm not concerned with game laws in my own backyard.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

oysterman said:


> Just continue to use the box trap...if its a cat shake him up real good in the trap spray water hose and wet him real good, he won't wanna get back in that trap for awhile...if you catch raccoons relocate them to orangebeach28 neighborhood lol..


This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^A raccoon will chew its leg off to escape a leg hold steel trap,not reccmended.Trapem,then call humane society to pick up.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Trap 'em and then humanely put a .22 right between there thieving masked eyes. :yes: Or send him on a diving expedition in his own private "shark cage".:thumbsup:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Trap 'em and then humanely put a .22 right between there thieving masked eyes. :yes: Or send him on a diving expedition in his own private "shark cage".:thumbsup:


Trolling with racoon. I like it.:thumbup:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i know hes killing your livestock but hes just trying to do what animals do. trap him live, canned catfood or honeybun works great, try both and have dinner and desert offerings, then relocate him to some woods.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Isn't it illegal to relocate wildlife?


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

You could drop him down on a reef in that cage...bring him back up ask if he saw anything other than snapper?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

sure said:


> i know hes killing your livestock but hes just trying to do what animals do. trap him live, canned catfood or honeybun works great, try both and have dinner and desert offerings, then relocate him to some woods.


^^^^^^^^^^

Why? So it can go kill someone elses chickens? We had a new bunch of sexed chicks that we had in a cage under our house. The ***** executed the chicks... didn't even eat a one.. just killed them. THey knocked the cage (weighted with bricks) and broke into the cage. The girls discovered the carnage and I went to work. I killed 7 in a 2 week period. All at night, all with a light and a .22. No problems for a while. That was on Inn. Pt. over hear off Blue .A.P., the yotes keep the **** population well in check.


----------



## Wetlands1 (Mar 8, 2013)

I had the same problem. ***** digging under my pen. I tried trapping with no success, then I bought a battery operated electric fence.
The first night after putting the fence up a **** got the shock of his life and has not been back.

I have plenty of wire left and you are welcome to borrow the charger for a few days if you would like.
Or you can buy the materials at any feed store.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Wetlands1 said:


> I had the same problem. ***** digging under my pen. I tried trapping with no success, then I bought a battery operated electric fence.
> The first night after putting the fence up a **** got the shock of his life and has not been back.
> 
> I have plenty of wire left and you are welcome to borrow the charger for a few days if you would like.
> Or you can buy the materials at any feed store.


That's what my Dad did. He hasn't had any issues so far. I just don't like the little marauders.


----------



## DI 310 (Jun 17, 2012)

Caught one big **** this past week end around my house that had been eating my cats food. Used marshmallows as bait. Caught him first night. By the way you can catch skunks with marshmallows also.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Shoot Shovel Shutup! Solved my **** problems with a live trap and a deadly 22.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Shoot Shovel Shutup! Solved my **** problems with a live trap and a deadly 22.


 
Best advice yet :thumbsup:


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

On my way to wal mart to buy a baby monitor. As long as the range is far enough when they start to raise hell I will wake up and grab a flashlight and a shotgun. Hope this works!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Just keep in mind that raccoons can be _*very*_ aggressive when cornered.:w00t::yes:


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

706Z said:


> This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^A raccoon will chew its leg off to escape a leg hold steel trap,not reccmended.Trapem,then call humane society to pick up.


Better yet just shoot it in the trap or throw it in a bucket of water.


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

sure said:


> i know hes killing your livestock but hes just trying to do what animals do. trap him live, canned catfood or honeybun works great, try both and have dinner and desert offerings, then relocate him to some woods.


***** are like cockroaches, their everywhere. One less pest that has found a way to get chickens is a good thing. $.20 bullet vs. a gallon of gas and your time, I'll pick the bullet.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> Shoot Shovel Shutup! Solved my **** problems with a live trap and a deadly 22.


 
Cat also!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> I appreciate the info, but it is a raccoon killing my livestock on my property. I will boil him alive if I want to, I'm not concerned with game laws in my own backyard.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

I have some duke dog proof traps you can use.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Fender I think I have a few steel traps but I'm in Bay Minette. If the flashlight and shotgun don't work I could probably mail you a couple. Just let me know.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Had a nice flock of bantams till ***** killed them all , seemed like they did it just for the kill . After I killed about the 7th one I just quit - they were like Zulus .


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Fender I think I have a few steel traps but I'm in Bay Minette. If the flashlight and shotgun don't work I could probably mail you a couple. Just let me know.



Thanks Joey, we will see how tonight goes. I feel a lot better prepared for them today than I was last night.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Josh, I might be able to round up a couple for you. Let me know if the flashlight thing doesn't work and I'll see what I can come up with.

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Isn't it illegal to relocate wildlife?


Not if you relocate it to the hereafter. :whistling:


----------



## knot enough (Mar 8, 2008)

FenderBender said:


> I appreciate the info, but it is a raccoon killing my livestock on my property. I will boil him alive if I want to, I'm not concerned with game laws in my own backyard.


Awesome!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, he did not show up last night. I'm guessing he is still full. Game camera was on all night, he just didn't come. I appreciate all the offers for help, I basically have ft Knox set up out there now. 

Maybe tonight


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

You can get a motion sensor light and take out the bulb and rig up an extension cord to the socket. Run the extension cord to a radio in your room..when the Motion light "turns on" it will turn your radio on..its like a **** alarm clock.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Well, he did not show up last night. I'm guessing he is still full. Game camera was on all night, he just didn't come. I appreciate all the offers for help, I basically have ft Knox set up out there now.
> 
> Maybe tonight


I also have a leg trap already welded to a chain and steel stake for you to borrow too.
By the greyhound track.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I can see society has gotten to some of these soft asses. Why can't a grown man kill a pest in his own yard without all the crying. He asked for a trap not legal advice!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

kman said:


> Raccoons should not be handled by inexperienced individuals because of the risk of rabies infection. [/COLOR]


You do know that your standard tetanus shot prevents humans from contracting rabies, right? And that rabies transmission from animals to human is extremely rare?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

my dog (deceased now of old age) killed several dozen opossum and raccoons in his lifetime. all in the yard, never on a hunt. 

if the rifle idea doesn't work, get a dog.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> You do know that your standard tetanus shot prevents humans from contracting rabies, right? And that rabies transmission from animals to human is extremely rare?


 
Do not believe this. Tetanus is an infection whereas Rabies is a virus. There are preventatives for both conditions but a Tetanus shot is not the answer for both.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Just caught this little guy. Mildly evil but heart of darkness mr **** has not been back. Still waiting on him...


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Josh, just let me know if you want the air rifle. Also, I second the advice from MikeH. Baiting a trap will attract unwanted animals to your property. find a triggering device to alert of you their presence and go in for the kill.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

if you bait with a donut or honey bun you wont catch house cats. there have been thousands of ***** and possum's as well as a few leo's fall for a donut.....


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

*racoon tail*

I could use several racoon tails to use on my model a fords should you get the varmits. dan


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Get guinea hens


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

OK. I read your post and skipped over the 3475 other posts to respond. I would like to preface this by saying many of the responces in between are most likely correct. I worked for a lumber company in middle Mississippi when I was in school back in the early 70's. Bunch of ***** around this very large property. I worked with a group of employees who were older black men. I'm talking they were in their 50's or older. They put out 55 gallon metal barrels set a 1x6" board up from the ground to the top edge of the barrel. Pitched in their left over lunch scraps which was a lot of empty sardine cans. Next morning ole Mr. **** was in the bottom of the barrel looking up at us when we got to work. Could not climb out.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

When I was trapping, a honeybun, in the wrapper, worked every time. They may be totally freaked out by being in the trap but they ate the honeybun every time.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Got him at 430 this morning... Used the fat off a ribeye and a honey bun and he went for it in the live cage trap. Thanks everyone who has helped and offered to help, the PFF is awesome. 

Hope he is the only one!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Great job, Josh!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

He gone!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

congrats but as the other guy stated, be careful in the future if you dont havethe rabies vaccine. Whatever idiot said that tetanus covers rabies is wrong. I usually trap them and then shoot them through the trap. nasty critters.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

hahaha

"Honeybuns, killing Raccoons and giving people diabetes since its inception..."


ill be honest i scrolled to the end for the pictures. Congrats!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

You buy the beer and honey buns and I will eat, drink, and shoot ***** for you!


----------



## duckgrinder (Jul 14, 2009)

I would keep that trap set, most times there is always more than one.


----------

